# Ollie's Feminine Side Comes Out



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Can you guys believe this? He doesn't know how to put bees in it. He asked me if he should vacuum bees off honey frames and them dump them in with a caged queen.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey, maybe the bees on those tiles are _drones_!


----------



## Santa Caras (Aug 14, 2013)

wow! Thats just too purty to be letting any ole bees nest in it!!! Not too mention it's gonna be awhole fore he can use the whole thing at one time!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Kind of looks like a Grandfather clock, perhaps Ollie has a little bit of cabinet maker in him.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh My! That is Gorgeous!


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful hive...even without bees it is a nice piece of garden sculpture.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

How do you keep it suspended like that?


----------



## Beeonefarms (Nov 22, 2013)

With the legs on it wont it be dangerous for the bears to climb up on that?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>How do you keep it suspended like that?
It is on a stool.

The closest thing to a bear in these parts is Charlie who started this post. And that is a complement. Too bad he can't post a picture right side up.

I will run a post on it when complete.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)




----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Can u make it a little smaller, Barry?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

I don't know how to do that in my editor Mark. I'll have to figure it out.


----------



## Beekeeper23 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hinged for viewing, love that!


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

That's purty!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Here is the back, more masculine side, branded with mini entrance disks.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Now is it such a goofy idea to vacuum, instead of blow, honey super bees, give them a queen and use them to start a hive? Other than they being old bees and it not being spring? I have read on here of beekeepers selling off their fall bees.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> Now is it such a goofy idea to vacuum, instead of blow, honey super bees, give them a queen and use them to start a hive?


I don't think anyone wants to hurt your sensitive feelings so I'll respond with the answer: yes, it's goofy.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Barry Digman said:


>


I used to think my shed was untidy.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Oldtimer said:


> I used to think my shed was untidy.


I have given it one thorough cleaning in 37 years. If you always keep your truck and shop clean how do you have time to accomplish anything?

Are you and Charlie B related? You both should together start a full time ongoing thread called "Bash Oliver". I am glad to participate and supply regular fodder for your bashing. I can supply pictures for instance of my truck that I have not washed in a year or more. Or for example, some of my hives that are 40 years old and rotting into their stands. That would be a good one. Newbees can chime in on how my hives are not white and my extracting equipment is older than I am.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, I'm certainly not going to post the interior of my shed now.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe 4AM isn't the best time of day to Post replies? What r u doing up at 4AM? I know u don't have cows to milk.

By the way, that is a pretty hive. Where r u going to put it? The front yard maybe? Your daughter's garden? It looks like a Garden Hive to me. Not that there is anything wrong w/ that.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

cg3 said:


> Well, I'm certainly not going to post the interior of my shed now.


Well we could have an untidy shed photo competition LOL. 

If I gave the impression my shed is tidier than Odfranks I was being misleading, I could certainly give him a run for his money. 

Looking at that Warre I don't think I could challenge him on craftsmanship though.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

odfrank said:


> I have given it one thorough cleaning in 37 years. If you always keep your truck and shop clean how do you have time to accomplish anything?


The only way to have a neat shed is to throw away good stuff; not going to happen.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>Maybe 4AM isn't the best time of day to Post replies? What r u doing up at 4AM? I know u don't have cows to milk.
The angst caused by my messy shop keeps me awake at night.

>Where r u going to put it?
Outside the living room window until my wife kicks it out. 

>Looking at that Warre I don't think I could challenge him on craftsmanship though.
That is the hive I won in the Honey Hive Farms Raffle, they made it. I added the tiles, the windows with hardware and stained it.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

odfrank said:


> I have given it one thorough cleaning in 37 years. If you always keep your truck and shop clean how do you have time to accomplish anything?
> 
> I am glad to participate and supply regular fodder for your bashing. I can supply pictures for instance of my truck that I have not washed in a year or more. Or for example, some of my hives that are 40 years old and rotting into their stands.


Ollie,

E-mail me pics of the rotting hives, I'll start another thread.


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

odfrank said:


> >That is the hive I won in the Honey Hive Farms Raffle, they made it. I added the tiles, the windows with hardware and stained it.


No lace curtains?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Saltybee said:


> No lace curtains?


:lpf:


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

I do have to wonder how more readily those octagonal hives are accepted in residential neighborhoods than plain old ugly ones. Sometimes it is not about the bees.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh wow! That hive is gorgeous! I want to put in in my house!


----------

